# What age goats to start out with for dairy herd?



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 3, 2009)

My DH and I are trying to assemble us a little dairy herd for our little ranchette.  We decided firstly that we should get kids for our human kids to help raise.  We wanted them to be very friendly with us, and be with us from the beginning.

However, I have been reading and reading everything I can get my hands on about raising dairy goats, and they suggest starting with first fresheners or senior does who have proven udders because baby doelings can be unpredictable in conformation, etc.

Keeping in mind that these will be our first goats, and I am brand new to milking, what would you do in my situtation?  I have found several breeders who are offering adults or freshened does, as well as kids.  Just trying to figure out what the best way is to start.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I would start with a older proven milker and raise does from her.


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

You could get one older goat to milk and raise some kids. This would give you and your family a chance to learn about dairy goats and how to raise them. Your children will love raising the kids and it will connect them with animals.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 4, 2009)

i highly recommend an older milker who knows what she is doing - at least one of you will!

we started with dairy gals this spring and LOVE it - well the milk and milk products. we are so glad that we got a couple of 3 year olds..they kind of helped us along. also if you have a goat who hasnt milked before - she will need to learn what to expect on the stand and there could be a bunch of hopping around, and spilled milk - which does in fact prompt crying. 

the things i learned about all of this:

* not everyone is a goat LOVER... i'm a goat liker. not a hater - i just dont see the love. there's a reason people say 'you stubborn old goat!"
* fence fence fence - go directly to electric and save yourself time and money
* hay hay hay - find the best quality hay you can. it really makes a difference!
* invest in a good milking pail (stainless, seamless) and buy the bigger milk strainer
* be the boss goat.

good luck!


----------



## freemotion (Aug 4, 2009)

I totally agree, get an experienced goat who is an easy milker.  Preferably, one who is currently lactating so you can get a milking lesson or two.  

I also agree that there will be some tears at first, unless you do the above!  I had LOTS of tears and frustration, during the learning process, with no one to help me.  But I got through it and now want a second lactating goat.  I enjoy milking, and have finally figured out what makes my doe stubborn and how to get her to cooperate....most of the time! 

I milk into quart canning jars, since I can hold the jar with one hand and milk with the other, switching hands every cup or two.  This has eliminated the spilled milk issue.  I can hold the jar right up to the teat and avoid much getting into the milk, too.  Yes, a pail would save time, since I could milk with both hands, but it takes me about four minutes to milk 2 quarts, so it would only save me two minutes, and risk spilled milk....with my doe, that would happen.  The slightest little infraction on my part, real or imagined, gets her to lift a foot and stomp.

I haven't lost any milk in months.

I use a coffee strainer to strain my milk.  Buying the special equipment is nice, but not really necessary if your budget is tight.

It is fun to check out antique shops for old glass milk bottles to store the milk that you will be serving.  You can buy big rubber "corks" at the hardware store to fit into the top.  I use gallon jars to store milk that I am saving up to make cheese with.


----------



## Chirpy (Aug 4, 2009)

I totally agree that starting with a proven milker will be highly beneficial to both of you.  Having a doe stand quietly on the milk stand/ground while being milked when you are learning to milk makes the learning experience really relaxing for you.

I also agree that you can start without putting a lot of  money into it but, having done that... if you have the money I'd highly suggest you invest in the large milk strainer and stainless steel buckets.   I used the coffee filters and they do work... but it got old really quickly having to pour such a little amount of milk into the coffee filter and wait for it to drain through.  I actually liked using the 'reusable' coffee filter from Walmart over the paper coffee strainers but was really happy when I got the real strainer.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 4, 2009)

I do use the reusable filter.  I use the kind made to make one mug of coffee at a time, and sits right on the mug with a little holder, sold separately, that you don't need to strain milk....I tried it, and it drips slowly for coffee, too slow to strain milk.

So I just use the filter part, it fits perfectly on most of my gallon jars and I hold it over the ones it doesn't fit on.  I will also strain right into an antique milk bottle using a standard kitchen funnel.  It is just about as fast as pouring the milk, and from the canning jars, it is very easy and fast.  Quick to clean up, too, just rinse with lukewarm water (hot sets the proteins and cold sets the fats, clogging the filter) and then I bleach it before I go out to milk, using 1/2 Tbsp clorox in a cup of water, just pour it over the filter and shake it off, set it to dry on a clean towel while I am doing chores.  The jars can go right into the dishwasher.

So if you can get a strainer, great, but you really can get by without one if you are just milking one or two....or three goats.  Yup, I can see that happening here one day soon!  It is addictive!  Watch out!

The way I look at it, and the way I can justify it to dh, is the money saved on equipment can buy another goat!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok...anybody know where I can get a proven milker in milk right now?   

preferably a mini-nubian or nigerian?  :/


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 4, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Ok...anybody know where I can get a proven milker in milk right now?
> 
> preferably a mini-nubian or nigerian?  :/


If you would have left out the mini part I would have said yes.  We have all full size goats right now.  And way way to many.  Last Friday we rescued 3 adult boers in the morning and then 7 dairy mixes in the afternoon (4 kids and 3 adults).  I got some 50/50 Kiko Saanen that I want to add Nubian to.  The Kiko and Saanen's are really hardy animals and some of these girls have great udders.  Only one was in milk and it is a challenge to train her to give it up.  We have 3 good milkers and if you are up for a drive you could come here and learn to milk in an afternoon.  My DW won't give up our single mini milker and she has a great udder.  She also has a kid on her right now and we are hoping for a good udder from her.  I do have a dairy starter set though!  Kiko/Saanen Doeling with a Nubian Buckling...  You wouldn't be able to leave without them!    A bottle fed Nubian would suck you right into the dairy world!  I am not an enabler....  I am not an enabler....



Chris


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh dear...it all does sound tempting...

Unfortunately, I only have a 4 foot tall chain link fence and IF I add more height to the fence, I'll have no money for goats!  

I don't think the neighbors would appreciate a big ol' goat nibblin' her prized silk flowers that she has planted in her flowerbed, no matter how much fudge I gave her.

And, yes, that's right...silk flowers in the flowerbed.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh, and according to google maps, I am 6 hours from you Griffin...why am I 6 hours from everywhere??


----------



## freemotion (Aug 4, 2009)

My fence is four feet tall with a strand of yellow (quite visible!) electric tape and it keeps all my girls in.  Yet to be seen if it will keep a buckling kid in!  But the does and doeling never even think about jumping over it.  AND I drove five hours to get my full-size doe and put her in the back seat of my car!!!!  (Don't tell dh.....   He thinks I stuffed her in a dog crate!)

I am an enabler and proud of it!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 5, 2009)

What's wrong with a 4' chainlink fence?  We have 4' woven wire in some spots and it works fine..  

I know how goats are supposedly notorious for being expert escape artists and all but, really...not so much.  Not in my experience, anyway.  So long as the average goat has what it needs on your side of the fence, it won't bother trying to go elsewhere.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I reckon there is nothing wrong with 4' chain link...I just keep imagining Nubian goats using their incredible ears to sail their way over the fence to nibble various and sundry illegal wares.  

So, are you all pm'ing each other to gang up on me so I will drive to Griffin's Ark to get a goat?  I sense a conspiracy!


----------



## freemotion (Aug 5, 2009)

You know you want to......


----------



## kstaven (Aug 6, 2009)

My Toggenburgs stay contained with a 4 foot fence. Single strand Electric wire at the bottom.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Aug 7, 2009)

if you could find a goat dairy close to you, you could go and visit and check them out. My saanen's are wonderful mellow goats. My old mamma is 4 now, and she will jump on the milk stantion and be ready for milking time. my fences for the goats are not quite 4 feet, and they stay in quite well. We got our first girl from a saanen dairy farm down the road that my husband did their plumbing, and they let us check out how they did things, and it really helped. they also picked out our girl, made sure she had a good background and she is a champion milker, and we got her bred, so her baby is full blood registered also.
I did a search and found this site..
http://duhgoatman.tripod.com/wv.htm
it has lots of goat dairy farms in your state, maybe one is close by??
good luck!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 7, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Well, I reckon there is nothing wrong with 4' chain link...I just keep imagining Nubian goats using their incredible ears to sail their way over the fence to nibble various and sundry illegal wares.
> 
> So, are you all pm'ing each other to gang up on me so I will drive to Griffin's Ark to get a goat?  I sense a conspiracy!


I didn't look at the second page yet, but I have no fence higher than 47".  My goats love me and won't even think about leaving their appointed places (really I'm telling the truth)(well mostly)  Cisco and Ginger went under the fence the other day (to lazy and fat to jump)   You want me to start sending pictures now?



Chris

P.S. We even have a motor home you can stay in so you won't have to make the drive in one day!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 7, 2009)

Who could resist this face?





Floyd is an unregistered Nubian buckling who was bottle fed.  He is about the friendliest guy you will meet.  He has a girl friend too.  Her name is Wendy (she came to us with Tink and Pan). Wendy is an Oberhasli Percentage (25% Kiko for durability).  They will be ready to breed by November or December. Wendy is the girl in the middle. 




I don't have a picture of Kona who is presently milking, but she is an Oberhasli and a pretty one.  She is not a great milker on the production side, but she is a very easy milker and her production has increased slowly since we got her about a month and a half ago.

Really!  Quit calling me an enabler!  

Chris


----------



## helmstead (Aug 7, 2009)

<sits on hands>


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 7, 2009)

OK really I'll stop!  (Maybe)

Chris


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 7, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> Who could resist this face?
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/425_floyd.jpg
> Floyd is an unregistered Nubian buckling who was bottle fed.  He is about the friendliest guy you will meet.
> 
> Chris


well, THAT face IS hard to resist, but I MUST.   I can't have any bucky behavior around here.  The neighbors already don't say anything about the rooster that crows randomly at all hours of the day, evening and night.  I don't want to push the limits of "good neighbor" with goat smell and insane goat boy tendancies.   

By the way, I travel with a pretty wild and energetic little crew of overall-wearing human kids, so you might want to withdraw the offer of a place to stay!

This is them     

This is me


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 7, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> By the way, I travel with a pretty wild and energetic little crew of overall-wearing human kids, so you might want to withdraw the offer of a place to stay!
> 
> This is them
> 
> This is me


Never! Kids are the way to really get to the adults!


----------



## dragonlaurel (Aug 8, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> Mini-M Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You almost had me too.  Must not read more   Goats and peacocks     too. I need to get land! Seriously- they sound great. Good luck with them.


----------

